# CQ World Wide DX CW 2009

## Alex rw9wt

.
http://www.ng3k.com/Misc/cqc2009.html

----------


## EY8MM

WW  .  10  ,    15    .

----------


## UA9KZ

> WW  .  10  ,    15    .


    .
       .
 ,   .
  ,    .

       .
  ,    15 .
         .

----------


## RU3OW

,   -        66.32.00 ., ..     ?  ,    -   9  .73 !

----------


## UA6GS

...   ,      .    40 LP.

----------


## ve3kf

20-.   2 .  .

----------


## RX1AL

> .
> 15  .  .


...    ,  .
- ,    ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> - ,    ...


      H  .
   ::

----------


## EY8MM

.   160,   .     .    .    .

----------


## UA9KZ

> .   160


    ,     .

----------


## EY8MM

21.    .       .

----------


## UA9KZ

SA LP  15.


 -  !

----------


## RW4NH

!
   28    ?
     -  ...
 21  - , , -.  .
 :Sad: (

----------


## ve3kf

.     1,8  3,5.  7 ,  14 ,  21 ,  28  . 
    3.  !

----------


## ve3kf

> TX3A?


    .

----------


## RV4CT

> TX3A?


   40-   13.43 Z.

----------


## UA9KZ

> 3.  !____________  _____


        .

----------


## Terry

160  80  ,  .   ,       .   .
:   2,  10 .: 160-GP, 80-  , 40 -RR-40, 20-10 -RQ32J.      150 QSO.    . 
160-23 QSO,    C4I, 4L0A,ER3DX.
80-29 QSO,   TK5EP,EE2W, N2R, EA8, T3, 4Z, VE .
40-34 QSO,   EA8,CT3,K.
20- 51 QSO,   JA, BY, UA0 .
15- 10 QSO    JA,UA9.
       200 QSO,     .    ,          (     ,  QRP  ).     c     ,      2000 QSO   QRP.
 :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:

----------


## ve3kf

.   =0  =0
       137 .    .
   -  ..   ,  ,      .

----------


## RV9CX

> QRZ.RU


 http://forum.qrz.ru/thread25041-9.html

----------


## UA9KZ

> QRZ.RU         ,    ,    .....    ...  ..


        .
   ,        .
 -       .
      .
       .

  .
    .

 .

----------


## RX1AL

...     QRZ.RU...  .
 ,    UA1CEC   10%
  100   10.     
,   ...

 QRP-    ,   .
 ,       - 
 ,    QRO   -  
""  .   ,  
  ...       .
       -   .

 .   :  DX 
    .  ,
 ,   5 .    
  .  -   9 Band DXCC  
 ...  . -    ...

----------


## VA6AM

> 5 .    
>   .  -   9 Band DXCC  
>  ...  . -    ...


 
  ,

----------


## K6VHF

,   ... ,      .      ,     40   10 . 1    ,    .... 3  .  185 QSO  68 DXCC.   ,          .  100    VK9XW.     ,     15-.        QRP.    CQ WW DX CW    4-      Q15.

----------


## UA9KZ

> OE6Z
> 
>      .


   OE6Z.

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
    OE6MBG Michael  :
http://members.aon.at/oe6mbg/ham/
    OE6Z.
    Optibeam ...

----------


## RK4FB

> .
> ... 
>     ,     "", 
>    .


...     ...    qrp ...
,      QRZ   "  " -       ""    ,  ...   QRP  LP      QRP 99%          :Smile:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UT2UU*
  .
      .
   CQ    IC-746  dipole  160   WW CW 2009:
 16-20 UTC  16-35 UTC :
YT3A
ES4RX
OH2BO
RW4WY
RK9AD
RA3ZC
DJ4AX
OH2BJ
SK3W
LA9AAA
UT7MW
RK3MWL
OL1A
        OY6A

 ,  ,     
JA7OEM
JA8CMC
JA5FDJ
,

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RX1AL*
.
    - , -,

----------


## RK1AQ

,  ,     -347 , 31 ,   ,   ,       ....

73!

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...    qrp


     QRP!
      WW.
   QSO.
     ,..  ,
     "".

----------


## RV9CX

> QRP  LP      QRP 99%


   "     90%" http://www.reversebeacon.net/dxsd1.php?f=0&c=ra3fo&t=dx -   RW3AI,    8    
           ,   **   QRP?



> ,     , HP/LP RV9CX


,      .       ,  ,    , ,  WW CW2008 (,         -    ( WW SSB)  6631         , ..              10  -    DX     40  30.   2010            .   ,         -       .         WPX CW 2009  60   LP.        -                ,        .    20  . 
, ,    ,   ,         .   WW CW 2008  .     ,  -       .  ,      ,     -    .   - ,     ,  ,  . 
 ,  ,        ?    :
# /   ** 
3 2009 UN DX Contest (CW, SSB) *1* 20 0.000044 
  -    ?    .  ,           ,    ,  ?
?  ..

  ?

 :  -    .       ,  .      ,     .          .      ,       .
  73!

----------


## RK1AQ

,   ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   ?


      ?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RV9UP

, .   @10      
,  . 20-  02:00  . 11:30,         .    S7  .     ,    ,  .
15-  04:00  09:00.    - .      .
 RW9IM ,   USA  20- .  17Z,      .       11...13Z.       .  .

73
UP

----------


## RV9UP

.     ,      .     .    -         .     SFI.
   :
http://www.qrz.ru/solar/

   :
http://www.solen.info/solar/
73
UP

----------


## RK1AQ

> ?


-  ,      , .

----------


## RK4FB

> -  ,      , .


      -   ,    ...

----------


## RK1NA

> contest -     ,     .


 :
contest - 1. , 2. , , , .
   ..

----------


## VA6AM

http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=CONTEST

----------


## RK1NA

> *Kon*
> *Alex rw9wt*
> *un7lg*
> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=con-test


  contest   .

----------


## ve3kf

.  -  ,             .  ,  ,       :Laughing:  
  ,      contest   , .

----------


## ve3kf

> contest


             ,    . 
  test. Contest   .

----------


## UN7JID

> *******
>        cq test    ?   cq contest ???


 ,  !!!!))))
  CQ  ...  TEST  ...  DE...PSE...
  - 2   test...
 , QSO    ...   ...
  Ѩ ,      QSO ...
  ..           ,  ""     .)))))

----------


## RK4FB

** 
 ,    ,      ,       contest  NT   ...    .     ,            ,    ,   "    ", "  "  .

----------


## RX1AL

> ATTEMPT === ,  (.), ,  (.)        .
> 
>  ?


, ...  :Smile: 
     ?   :
"contest noun (COMPETITION)
/ˈkɒn.test/US pronunciation symbol/ˈkɑːn-/ n [C]
a competition to do better than other people, usually in which prizes are given
a dance/sports contest
She's won a lot of beauty contests."

,   ?     ""...

----------


## RK1NA

> , ?


.
  .
      "contest"   "".
99(9)% HAM'   contest -  .
      .

----------


## RK4FB

*Kon*
,     -  ,   ,       ,   ,    .     , .



> "contest"  "".


   ATTEMPT ?       CONTEST=ATTEMPT ...

----------


## RK4FB

*RX1AL*



> attempt:
> "to try to do something, especially something difficult"
>  .  ?


,  , , " -  " - " "

----------


## RK4FB

, " ,     ,       "   ,     ham-spirit ???

----------


## RX1AL

> *RX1AL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				   attempt:
> "to try to do something, especially something difficult"
>  .  ?
> ...


    ,  ... 
    :
"  -  "
    ,     ?

----------


## RK4FB

> "  -  "
>     ,     ?


 ,  ,  ?        / ?        ???   -  -  ,  -  ,  ,  -,       ....    - 48      12  -    ???    ???

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   ,     -   ,     ...


   WRTC?     ,  ,    ,   .    :Crazy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ???


 
1.     .
2.  . , ,  -. ,   -.

----------


## RK1NA

> *Kon*
> ,  ,  "",  ?
>   ...      ...
> 
> try to attempt -    " ",   " "
> 
> contest - an attempt, usually against difficulties -   ,  ...


 ,  ?
   ,  .
          :-))
 .
  wake up.

----------


## RX1AL

> - 48      12  -    ???    ???


    ...     a,     .
   contest      .
  hardware test run,  ...

----------


## VA6AM

?  :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

> ,     .


Me too... on both at sam' time. :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


 ,       .

----------


## RX1AL

******, RK4FB:*
, ...    "" ...
   ?    CQ WW.

----------


## RK4FB

*RX1AL*



> CQ WW.


    ?  ...

----------


## Alex rw9wt

" ,   "

,    " ".

----------


## ve3kf

:Smile:

----------

